# 80% Rule



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

I posted this question earlier, but I think I didn't ask the question well. Here is another attempt.

I have read several postings suggesting that we should only load to about 80% of rated capacity if we want our TVs to live a long and healthy life.

My question is: Does that also apply to hitch ratings ? Specifically tounge weight. If my truck has a max tounge weight rating of 1,300 pounds - do I need to apply the 80% rule and only load it to 1,040 pounds ? Same question for the shank and WD bars.

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't think there is a right answer. It depends on your personal thoughts on life in general.

Myself, I am at my maximum ratings for the TV as measured at a Flying J scale, and I have no quams about it.

Others will say you need a 1 Ton dully for anything bigger than a 15' tent trailer.

If the TV manufacturer says it is rated for something, they are likely very conservative for legal reasons.

I live near CanAm RV in London ON, and they hook up large trailers to minivans without any issues (apparently).

In my opinion, if the hook-up is safe and well balanced, then go for the full rating.

Good luck


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The 80% rule is actually an over all guide line to allow for being over on things like the tongue weight a little. Very few people have a scale to to check the tongue weight each time they hook up.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> The 80% rule is actually an over all guide line to allow for being over on things like the tongue weight a little. Very few people have a scale to to check the tongue weight each time they hook up.


X2

If you weigh everything there is no reason you can't run at the limits. Your vehicles were tested at those same limits.

Now, for wear and tear, starting your truck will shorten it's life. Letting it idle will shorten it's life. Accelerating will..... well you get my point








The higher loaded the truck is, the more components will wear. That's just a fact of life. Take Colorado-Dirtbiker's as the ultimate example. What, around 300k miles on his truck, with 1/2 of those towing heavy loads. I bet his suspension, clutch, driveshaft, tires, etc. would have lasted longer if he was driving the truck unloaded the whole time. But then again, it's just a machine, and that's what it was built to do.


----------



## navycranes (May 29, 2008)

I personally feel that the 80% rule was probably already figured in to your limits. No group of engineers is going to set a publicized limit that is truly the "LIMIT".

They do testing and find out where the limit then publish a number that is about 80% of that value just to be safe.

So if you use the 80% rule you are probably taking away 40% of your truck and trailers true capacity, since the manufacture already took away 20% when they set the limit.

Hmmmmm Maybe I should start using an "Add 20% rule" instead.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

> ..... the 80% rule was probably already figured in to your limits. No group of engineers is going to set a publicized limit that is truly the "LIMIT".
> 
> They do testing and find out where the limit then publish a number that is about 80% of that value just to be safe.


I have often thought the same way and Kathy believes that *IF* they say it will "do X" ... then it better "do X". That, of course, makes sense (and there's all that legal stuff in there too) .... but .... it's our lives at risk...and, when it comes to safety, I'm REAL conservative ... so WE follow the "_80% Rule_" based on the published ## (or, Actuals, when we have them).

Nathan??? You're an "insider" .... sanity/safety check?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well I use the 80% rule as a protection against exceeding the 100% rating since I do not carry a scale nor do I weigh more then once or twice a season. Any of you that run 100% without scales every time you load, you can make a killing with the carnival "Guess your weight" booth!


----------



## Lakewood (Feb 18, 2010)

navycranes said:


> I personally feel that the 80% rule was probably already figured in to your limits. No group of engineers is going to set a publicized limit that is truly the "LIMIT".
> 
> They do testing and find out where the limit then publish a number that is about 80% of that value just to be safe.
> 
> ...


I used to think the 80% rule was a bit silly as I figured the manufacturer numbers were based on engineering and testing. After talking to a good friend who tests cars for the OEM's for a living I learned that tow ratings are set by marketing, not engineers. There are battles waged at the manufacturers between the engineers and the marketers with the marketing folks usually winning. I'll go with 80% from now on....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> > ..... the 80% rule was probably already figured in to your limits. No group of engineers is going to set a publicized limit that is truly the "LIMIT".
> >
> > They do testing and find out where the limit then publish a number that is about 80% of that value just to be safe.
> 
> ...


I'm sure that every manufacturer at least tests to the ratings for legal reasons.

I would think that some will test over the ratings because they know the customers ignore them. None of them will provide that info to the public because it opens them up to the legal issues again.

I'll tow at 100% (My Flex will be very close to it), and if I'm 20 lbs over because I didn't weigh what my wife put in the fridge, I won't worry about it. That's just me though and by no means an official opinion.


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback. I weighed my hitch and it's 1,060 lbs, putting it slightly over 80%...if the real max tounge weight on the Chevy 2011 HD's is 1,300lbs. So, I should be golden. Not even close on any other measurement. 7,000 lbs loaded with a 3/4 ton - I probably will have to look to see if it's really back there. AND - room to upgrade to a 5v'er in the future









Rich


----------

